# Hospital recommendation



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone could recommend a good hospital with obstetrics and gynecology?
Expect standard equal to west European standards, English speaking, quality.
But does not have to be a private hospital with added luxury.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Desertrose70 said:


> Anyone could recommend a good hospital with obstetrics and gynecology?
> Expect standard equal to west European standards, English speaking, quality.
> But does not have to be a private hospital with added luxury.


If you do not have any residency rights of Hong Kong, you may just as well going private as public hospitals in Hong Kong will charge non residence patients the higher rate. 

Hospital Authority

Why don't you try the Matilda International Hospital in Hong Kong? Please see link below for details - 

https://www.matilda.org/en/


----------

